# Hydroxycut vs lipo 6



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 30, 2007)

Anyone???
Pls feel free to outline parameters of assessment. All perspectives appreciated.



Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 31, 2007)

I was just googling on a new thermogenics combo that i begun today.. lipo 6  (Nutrex) because of it's efficiacy rating and lipofusion ( Powerzone)..
the reason I did that is because I was thinking about how the 200 mg of caffine would interact with whatever else was in the lipofusion with the intensity i plan to work out with..

In light of recent discussions about Jesse ( ?) 's death and circumstances surrounding what i believe was overtraining or more concisely lack of rest potassium / glycogen/ aa's and fluids,.. having gone down recently myself over christmas, as closely as I was monitoring my limits and diid bail when it got serious,  from what I can gather, alot of the risks associated with these products seem to express themselves symptomatically the same as overtraining as described above..  as opposed to just a big workload on it's own.

What really caught my eye in my searches was the potential of macular deneration ( leading cause of blindness in the U.S.A) and brain shrinkage and atrophy and lowered brain weeight as a potential risk associated with these products being used unsafely.

This also increases the quite immediate thereafter risk of brain tumors and so forth because the tissue is so weak and there isn't enough fluid to maintain it's elasticity .. so when we heat up and strain .. as in during a weight lifting exercise after much of the same over long periods at a time before-hand, this becomes a very real potential.

The risks thereafter can also include stroke potential. Thaat is due to the brain fluid and nerve signal interuption or weakness because of prior damage .. which to me, just quietly ( lol  ) feels quite like a dry path.. which is probably why I've been lapping up the omega therapy recently and enjoyed the 7 - keto so much..

Im not one to say as blanket statement "dont train hard " or " dont take that ",.. but here and in memory of those who work so hard and of Jesse, I just want to say that I sincerely wish for those that do decide to do these higher risks supplements that at bare minimum, I wish for you enough potassium, enough glycogen to support your hard working cells, and AA's to keep your fluids and nuero transmitters being kind to the rest of your body and enough rest and carbs and vits and minerals and so on to fortify your cells thereafter if you can swing that.

I only have enough lipofusion for a few more days, and with the lipo 6 at 200 mg of caffine, ..  which is fairly standard for many and waay OTT for others,..  I myself will also bare those things in mind. It's never scary until it happens in one's own body.. and I can tell you .. that I knew I was going to kill myyself if i didn't stop immmediately and get proactive about a recovery when it happened to me.. i would hate to have not been able to bring myself to or recognise what was happening to me .... to feel a self - inflicted tumor about to happen.. however otherwise justified the reason for getting into that position, ..not the greatest fun I've ever signed up for. .. anyway, these things serve as potentially educational for everryone so for me and myy family and friends and , thank god  and thank buddha nature for my milk and OJ fettish for making thaat  better than the heart attack I didn't get in it's place.

Wishing you all reasons to take care of yourself.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 31, 2007)

Cool.  You responded to your own thread and got some questions answered.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 31, 2007)

lol i guess. love those internal monolgues .


----------

